# Waiting for Geek....



## jimpeterson (Jul 6, 2008)

Good morning, Guys.....I have bought a Panasonic AX200U projector, an Onkyo 7.1 speaker system, and am going to order a Sony S301 Blu Ray player today. I'm still waiting on the Panasonic.
My question: Can you recommend what cables I should have in hand when the $135/per 1/2 hour Geek shows up? I would like to buy good stuff, but the really high end stuff would be wasted on me; kinda tonedef, and I don't want to buy the cables from the Geek. I want to run the speaker wires myself ahead of time, etc.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

For speaker wire just go to your local Home Depot and get a spool of 14awg RCA speaker wire however many ft you need. 
For connectors any heaver RCA cables sold at most stores will be just fine, Do Not Buy any Monster cable branded stuff as its very over priced and makes no difference.
Get yourself a HDMI cable that is the right length (again not Monster cable) from the back of your receiver to the Projector. (this may be cheaper bought on line at places like Monoprice.com) You will need another HDMI cable to go from your BluRay player to the receiver.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

jimpeterson said:


> Good morning, Guys.....I have bought a Panasonic AX200U projector, an Onkyo 7.1 speaker system, and am going to order a Sony S301 Blu Ray player today. I'm still waiting on the Panasonic.
> My question: Can you recommend what cables I should have in hand when the $135/per 1/2 hour Geek shows up? I would like to buy good stuff, but the really high end stuff would be wasted on me; kinda tonedef, and I don't want to buy the cables from the Geek. I want to run the speaker wires myself ahead of time, etc.


If you don't mind me asking: Why are you hiring a geek to do the installation??? ... What is he doing???

Maybe you can get help here (find memebers near you, or ask and do the istallation yourself and save some $$$) :huh:

If you're able to run the wires ... I'm sure you'll be able to do the rest too :yes:


----------



## jimpeterson (Jul 6, 2008)

I don't know what they do...that's why I want them to do the installation. The manual for the Onkyo is 95 pages long; they talk in initials. I have no idea what all these initials stand for, and I guess I'm a little gunshy. I thought if I had the speakers mounted on the walls, etc., and the speaker cable run, and all the cables ready to go, maybe they could be out of there in the first 1/2 hour. 
If anyone lives around the Carson City, Nevada area, I could use some help......
Thanks to you Guys for your help already.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

jimpeterson said:


> I don't know what they do...that's why I want them to do the installation. The manual for the Onkyo is 95 pages long; they talk in initials. I have no idea what all these initials stand for, and I guess I'm a little gunshy. I thought if I had the speakers mounted on the walls, etc., and the speaker cable run, and all the cables ready to go, maybe they could be out of there in the first 1/2 hour.
> If anyone lives around the Carson City, Nevada area, I could use some help......
> Thanks to you Guys for your help already.


If I understand correctly (after reading your first post)... they'll be installing your Onkyo receiver, your projector and the screen; and later on the Blueray player??? :huh:

If you do the wiring and speaker installation ... you'll be doing half of their work, so, if you're willing to do that; I'm sure you can do the rest by yourself and save some money for movies :yes:

I live in Fontana (about 2 1/2 hours, but you got me in a bad time ... or I could just drive there and help you, then keep giong to Las Vegas for some fun :bigsmile

Don't worry about the 95 page manual on the Onkyo (we rarely read them) ... the hook up seems as a hard task, but believe me is easy than it looks; after you place the speakers is just a matter of connecting them to the receiver, then the autocalibration (is a feature on the receiver to adjust all speakers so the they sound the same and not one louder than the other), same goes to hook up the projector ... if you're a handy person (no need to be a carpenter) just able to use the basic tools and you're okay :yes:

I suggest you to start a thread on the design/construction area ... you can post a sketch of the room, dimensions, equipment you're planning on using ... even better if you have pictures; and you'll get a lot of suggestions to hook up the system yourself.

How did you determined the speaker placement, you mentioned that you want to do it before the geeks shows up??? ... :yes:

But that's just my suggestion :hide:

EDIT: Sorry I confused Henderson with Carson City ... I saw the map, you're near Reno not Las Vegas (I should have looked first).


----------



## jimpeterson (Jul 6, 2008)

Maybe I'll move to Henderson?.....
I plan to install and run wires for the speakers right away. The projector should be here on the 17th.
I'm not sure when the Blu Ray will be in, and the screen will be here this week. I also want to build a do-Able screen. 
I want to have everything in place when the Geek gets here. But now, after two beers, and listening to you guys, maybe I could install everything. The only thing that worries me, are memories of picking up my computer and smashing it against the wall. It really wasn't my fault; the **** thing just wouldn't do what I wanted.
I also tend to listen to guys who don't pay attention to installation manuals.


----------



## jimpeterson (Jul 6, 2008)

Sorry...I forgot to mention about the speaker placement.
I was just going to place them according to the pictures in the Onkyo manual.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

jimpeterson said:


> Maybe I'll move to Henderson?.....
> I plan to install and run wires for the speakers right away. The projector should be here on the 17th.
> I'm not sure when the Blu Ray will be in, and the screen will be here this week. I also want to build a do-Able screen.
> I want to have everything in place when the Geek gets here. But now, after two beers, and listening to you guys, maybe I could install everything. The only thing that worries me, are memories of picking up my computer and smashing it against the wall. It really wasn't my fault; the **** thing just wouldn't do what I wanted.
> I also tend to listen to guys who don't pay attention to installation manuals.


Computers are different ... this will be easy!!! :bigsmile:

With this weather ... Who wouldn't want a couple of cold beers (I see you'll be around 95F today).

You'll be fine with the installation ...


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

jimpeterson said:


> Sorry...I forgot to mention about the speaker placement.
> I was just going to place them according to the pictures in the Onkyo manual.


You can ... but if you have a chance, please tell us the size of your room, if it has windows, adjacent to other rooms, ceiling height, etc. this will help to give you suggestions (maybe the geeks will determine this for you, or if is a new guy, maybe he will place it where you want them and won't look for the perfect spot :yes ... :huh:

Do you plan to use one or two rows of seats??? ... like I said before, you'll get a lot of suggestion starting a thread at the design/construction area ... beside the placement you'll need to plan ahead for accoustic treatment (that makes a big difference in the sound); I'm sure that the geeks probably won't even mention that to you ... :yes:

I'm telling you this because once I was in your shoes ... but little by little and with the help from members of the forum, I did the installation myself and learned a lot to keep improving the HT experience ... :yay:


----------



## jimpeterson (Jul 6, 2008)

OK...The room that used to be my living room, is now the projection room. It's 14' wide, and I'll divide it off at 13' long, so I'll have the projector 13' from the screen. I'm moving the bookcase that contained 700+ cookbooks to the back of the room, where all the video and sound stuff will be mounted. The bookcase is 7' wide and 5 1/2' high. The bookcase will separate the once-was living room and the kitchen. The Walls are light colored with two windows approximately 4' wide and 3 1/2' high. Ceilings are 8' high, and white colored with that soft stuff that filters down onto your head whenever we get a little earthquake.
I want this setup just to watch movies. We will have another tube TV for watching the gas prices go up on the daily news. We watch one or two movies on the weekend, and never in daylight, so I'm not worried about light leaking, etc. I know I'll be pleased with the sound, as I have been pleased in the past with my 30 year-old Murantz, 100 pound speakers. I like sub woofers, but not too loud. My wife could care less about sound. When I first met her down in Mexico, she had been listening to the stereo in her VW for over a year with one speaker.....and enjoying it, too.
I did have to promise her new carpet when we started moving all the books and stuff, but I figured a nice heavy carpet would help the sound.
And...the pull-down screen is an Elite 84" and the screen I'm making is 49"x87". I'll see which one we like best.
I found a guy that owed me money 7 years ago, and he has a bunch of (he claims) 1st class theatre seats, and I convinced him to give me four of them. I think it might take some talking to convince the wife, but I would like to put two of them in the room. The other two will go to my house in Mexico for another home theatre if this goes OK. I will really need help on that one, as everything in the house is brick, and the sound bounces, but the good thing is that there is plenty of room.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

jimpeterson said:


> OK...The room that used to be my living room, is now the projection room. It's 14' wide, and I'll divide it off at 13' long, so I'll have the projector 13' from the screen. I'm moving the bookcase that contained 700+ cookbooks to the back of the room, where all the video and sound stuff will be mounted. The bookcase is 7' wide and 5 1/2' high. The bookcase will separate the once-was living room and the kitchen. The Walls are light colored with two windows approximately 4' wide and 3 1/2' high. Ceilings are 8' high, and white colored with that soft stuff that filters down onto your head whenever we get a little earthquake. ....


Can you give more information???

Where are the windows located??? ... Do you plan to cover them with just curtains???

How do you plan to install the speakers??? ... you mentioned yesterday the placement, but are you using brackets, small shelf, etc.

Besides the bookcase, What else will separate the rooms??? ... I'm assuming you'll use the bookcase to divide the living/kitchen, Right??? ... if that's the case, are you planning to use stands for the rear speakers??? ... By the way will you be using a 7.1 or 5.1 (I see you got a 7.1 receiver but I'm not sure if you will use it as 7.1, also, What is the model??? ):yes:

What kind of flooring you have??? ... carpet, tile, hardwood, etc.

The seats you're getting: Are those leather, cloth, or what material???

Will the projector be mounted on the ceiling or just on top of the bookshelf???

I'm sure this sound overwhelming, and maybe you'll decide to just get the geek to do the installation ... but believe me, this are things you have to consider to get the best HT experience, it doen't matter if you do the installation or anybody else ... :bigsmile:

Where do you have your house in Mexico??? ... (just curious) :yes:


----------



## jimpeterson (Jul 6, 2008)

.....I just got reprimanded; not sure why. Please tell me if I do something wrong.....
The windows are right midway to screen. They have blinds with slats, and maybe I should go to a cloth curtain?
I haven't thought much about how to mount the speakers; I guess right now I'll use the simplest way. I can always change things later. That's one thing I'm worried about with the Geek. He'll start talking about 10 different ways to mount the speakers, and in the meantime it's cost me another 270 bucks.
The audio system is an Onkyo HT-SR800 7.1 From the reports I've read, it should sound pretty good.
To the right of the screen, I have a 4' hallway to two bedrooms and the bathroom.
I'll have the new carpet on the floor, and lino in the kitchen.
I haven't seen the theatre seats yet, but they are suppose to be 1st class. They came out of a bankrupt movie theatre, and are almost new.
I plan to have all my electronics on the bookcase, and will need help on locating the projector. Is it real important to have it square as possible with the screen, or to have it higher?
My home in Mexico is located about 550 miles from the border on the mainland. I'm inland 60 miles, and have a 25 mile long lake four miles from my house with record bass. My personal record is 12 1/2 pounds. The lake record is 19lbs 1 oz.
Maybe I can trade home theatre work for fishing. I'm not sure if I can post a picture of the house......


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

jimpeterson said:


> .....The windows are right midway to screen. They have blinds with slats, and maybe I should go to a cloth curtain? ...


Remember the saying: "Better safe than sorry" ...I suggest you to get a curtain to block the light, you mentioned that you never watch movies in daylight, but what if one day you decide to do it, the light will affect the screen and the picture :yes:



> ... I haven't thought much about how to mount the speakers; I guess right now I'll use the simplest way. I can always change things later. That's one thing I'm worried about with the Geek. He'll start talking about 10 different ways to mount the speakers, and in the meantime it's cost me another 270 bucks....


I know, the first thing he will recommend (as I do) is to use different speaker wire, but I'm sure he will sell you "monster cable", that's very expensive ... just go to Home Depot or Lowes, you'll find the 100' roll for around $20.00 (get 16 or 14 gauge, I prefer 14; your Onkyo has the cables but they're very thin, I think 18 or 20 gauge).

To hang the speakers just use screws on the wall ... if you can find the studs is better, if not just use some anchors for drywall (I'm sure your walls are made of drywall) ... I read the manual, and it says that your speakers came with the brackets to wall mount them.



> ... To the right of the screen, I have a 4' hallway to two bedrooms and the bathroom.
> I'll have the new carpet on the floor, and lino in the kitchen....


Here is a sketch I did in a hurry ... Can you tell me if what I'm thinking is correct???


Carpet is good because will help you with the accoustics, but you still need some panels (for better sound; don't worry about it ... that's for the future).



> ... I plan to have all my electronics on the bookcase, and will need help on locating the projector. Is it real important to have it square as possible with the screen, or to have it higher?


I don't have a projector ... I use a rear projection TV (Samsung DLP 67"); but I read that the projector can be mounted on the ceiling (just need a bracket) or on top of a table (bookcase in this case) ... but maybe you'll have to mount it on the ceiling in the future.

If my sketch is right, maybe you'll be better installing the screen on opossite wall to the hallway ... this is because that hallway will affect the sound of the right front speaker :yes:



> ... My home in Mexico is located about 550 miles from the border on the mainland. I'm inland 60 miles, and have a 25 mile long lake four miles from my house with record bass. My personal record is 12 1/2 pounds. The lake record is 19lbs 1 oz. Maybe I can trade home theatre work for fishing...


You lost me here ... somewhere near Mazatlan???

I asked you because my inlawys live in Coahuila :bigsmile:



> ... I'm not sure if I can post a picture of the house......


If you can post pictures of the room where you're planning to install the HT will be excellent :yes:


----------

